# Posting Pictures



## Mikethebeeman (Apr 10, 2005)

Posting Pictures
Searched on this but can't seem to find the answer. I would like to start posting up some pics. but when I click on the manage attachments button it opens up a blank window. Any ideas?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to use the forum built-in photo feature, I think you may have incompatible settings set in your profile options. At the top of the page, go to "Settings", then "General Settings", then scroll down and look for "Miscellaneous Options".

Check that for "Message Editor Interface:" the "Enhanced Interface" option is selected, and for "Enhanced Attachment Uploading:", set it to "Off".

Then when you want to upload photos, don't use the "Attachment" feature. Instead, use the "Insert Image" button on the message Toolbar. Also make sure your image does not exceed allowable size. The above works for me, but if you still have issues, I don't have any further suggestions.

If you think this is too complicated, use a free image host like Photobucket.com and link images here. many of the photos you see at Beesource are hosted at Photobucket.com. More on how to do that in post #10 of this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...et#post1001371

Photobucket will provide you the correct link code, you just need to copy it and paste it into your Beesource message.


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you want to use the 'Insert Image' button in the message editor toolbar to post pics.


----------



## Mikethebeeman (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, lets give this a try. Here is a kid from Texas, Charlie, that came to visit with my step son to be that really had an intrest in bees. Happen to show up during my first inspection (of this hive in front yard. Many more before this one) so I took a few liberties  Mind you, if these bees had brood or even a little bit moody i would not have done this whithout a veil and suit. Gave him a good lesson on bees afterwards. Anyway, this kids confidence was off the chain when he left.  Maybe a Beek one day?


----------

